# wheel with a slightly distorted bead rim (4.2.1a)



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Was just looking through my paperwork to get the next tax disk and noticed that the MOT in 2007 had no advisories, the 2008 has:

Nearside Front Road wheel with a slightly distorted bead rim (4.2.1a)

however the 2009 has nothing.

The 2008 also had that i need ti change the tyres which I did before the 2009 one.

Is this a serious thing? Is it a measurement or down to the MOT tester? Its a 2005 Boxster S, bought from a Porsche dealership in 2007 (they did an early MOT on it) and hasn't got a mark on it, wheels or otherwise.

Not sure what this means or if I need to do anything? I have raised it with the dealership in the meantime.

Any ideas/advice?

thanks in advance


----------

